# User CP photo problem for 'menumaker'



## menumaker (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi,
Can you advise me why my photo is fine in my user CP but I cannot get it to upload so that it accompanies my name 'Menumaker' when I'm replying to threads. I just get the message 'file failed to upload'. I've checked the size which seems to be correct. What am I doing wrong please


----------



## menumaker (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, I think I've sorted it,
Thanks


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 23, 2013)

I am having this problem with loading a picture too.    Can anyone help me out please?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2013)

Chances are the picture size is wrong.  As you begin the process, the max. picture size is given.  If your file is bigger it won't load.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi Andy.

I had my "techy" friend re-size the picture for me (I gave him the dimensions/pixel size) and he says it is definitely the right size.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2013)

I can't offer any more suggestions.  Is there a specific message that tells why the failure?


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 23, 2013)

I get the same message that "menumaker" got -  "file failed to load" with no explanation as to what the problem is.    

Oh well.  Not the end of the world I guess!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2013)

KatyCooks said:


> I get the same message that "menumaker" got -  "file failed to load" with no explanation as to what the problem is.
> 
> Oh well.  Not the end of the world I guess!



Hang in there.  Someone who can actually help will be along soon.


----------



## KatyCooks (Jul 23, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Hang in there. Someone who can actually help will be along soon.


 

Will do!  Thanks Andy!


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 23, 2013)

If you continue to have issues you should contact the help desk.

Use the contact us link at the bottom.


----------

